# Trabajador por cuenta ajena del régimen agrario



## zalacain56

Ahoj, 
Mám velký problém. Potřeboval bych překladat muj životopis do češtiny a nevím jak by byla česky ta věta:
Trabajador por cuenta ajena del régimen agrario.
(something like agrarian worker)
Můj překlad:
Pracujicí v zemědělskem režimu. 

Děkuju moc krát


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

neumím bohužel španělsky, takže s přesným překladem příliš nepomohu. Jisté však je, že Váš návrh není dobrý. Spojení "zemědělský režim" nedává v češtině myslím žádný smysl.

Nemohl by to být "pracovník v zemědělství", či dokonce jen "zemědělec"?


----------



## zalacain56

Ano možna to je zemědělec, jenom mám dotaz: Dáva se to psát v životopisu?  Zemědělec není jako křupan? Já vůbec nevím, proto se zeptám.  
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Zemědělec je neutrální slovo, které neimplikuje, že by dotyčný musel být křupan, buran, vidlák apod.

Je to ale slovo hodně obecné. V životopise bych čekal něco, co konkrétněji popisuje danou práci v zemědělství, např.: chovatel prasat, dojič krav, veterinární technik, kombajnér, traktorista...

Ale záleží samozřejmě na účelu, pro který se životopis předkládá.


----------



## zalacain56

Děkuju winpoji


----------

